# About ASUS EeePC 1015B



## alphachi (Aug 2, 2011)

ASUS EeePC 1015B hardware list:
AMD Fusion APU C50 1.0GHz (dual core) Processor
AMD Radeon HD 6250 with WSVGA(1024x600)
...


I have installed FreeBSD 8.2R-amd64, but there are some problems:

1. When using *pciconf -lv*, I found

```
none0@pci0:0:20:0 class=0x0c0500 card=0x43851002 chip=0x43851002 rev=0x42 hdr=0x00
vendor = 'ATI Technologies Inc. / Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.'
device = 'ATI SMBus (ATI RD600/RS600)'
class = serial bus
subclass = SMBus
```
Which module should be load? I have tried "kldload amdbus" and it's useless.

2. How to enable the camera?
The camera is on the screen. In Windows7, the driver name is "ECam Utility".

3. How to enable the Hotkeys?
I have using *kldload acpi_asus*, but the Hotkeys (Fn+*) can't use.
*dmesg -a* found some warning messages:

```
...
ACPI APIC Table : <ALASKA A M I>
ACPI Warning: incorrect checksum in table [XSDT] - 0x89, should be 0x36 (20101013/tbutils-354)
ACPI Warning: Optional field Pm2ControlBlock has zero address or length: 0x0000000000000000/0x1 (20101013/tbfadt-655)
acpi0: <_ASUS_Notebook> on motherboard
...
```

4. Display driver seems exceptional
I have installed Xorg 7.5.1 with xf86-video-ati. Although X can work, there are some error messages when enter X:

```
...
failed to set mtrr: Invalid argument
...
(EE) RADEON(0): Acceleration initialization failed
...
expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 123 of inet
...
```
It looks like the display dirver doesn't take effect.

5. Battery drain is too fast
The full power only lasts 2 hours, instead of 7 hours in Win7.
How to optimize it? 

THANKS!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 2, 2011)

Have a look here: http://wiki.freebsd.org/AsusEee


----------



## alphachi (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks, but I find there are many differences between 1015B with other models.


----------

